# High pressure bankruptcy docket



## VictorBravo (Apr 2, 2014)

Here in Asotin County, Southeastern Washington, bankruptcy practice can get tense. 

First, there is the traffic:







And annoying urban sprawl:











And even terrors like the possibility of your truck running away!






And finally, on the way home, one is presented with stark and life-changing choices that must be acted upon immediately. Walla Walla onions or Missoula granola?






So there were 4 hours of Palouse driving for a 15 minute hearing. All in all, a lovely day.


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 2, 2014)

Very beautiful. Someone should write a country song about their truck running away.


----------



## MW (Apr 2, 2014)

That much traffic could be stressful. Imagine having to decide how to drive independently of the flow of cars.


----------



## Free Christian (Apr 2, 2014)

Perfect drive for cruise control


----------



## ZackF (Apr 2, 2014)

To many cars. You need to drive in Western Kansas sometime!


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 2, 2014)

KS_Presby said:


> To many cars. You need to drive in Western Kansas sometime!



I have, and you are right. Or drive through central Montana east of Winnett.

On the other hand, this is the busiest highway I drive: the main drag to Spokane. 

I haven't shown pictures of the road between Anatone and Asotin, or even the monthly commute to Pomeroy.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 2, 2014)

Part of me really loves the open plains.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 2, 2014)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Part of me really loves the open plains.



Me too, but the other part loves live oaks and azaleas.


----------



## littlepeople (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow you do very well to handle the stress. Pretty country though!


----------

